
Introducing Postman Pro - tzhenghao
http://blog.getpostman.com/2016/12/15/introducing-postman-pro/
======
staticelf
Seems like some nice stuff! Would be cool to be able to self-host the software
though for places that cannot rely on stuff hosted outside country borders for
example.

Or for organizations which apis is not displayed for anyone outside the
network.

